# Bump warning?



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I notice on DBSTalk if you try to bump an old thread, it gives a big warning that this is a very old thread and you should only bump it if you need to add information, etc. You have to click a checkbox to continue.

That would be a very useful feature here, I would think.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> I notice on DBSTalk if you try to bump an old thread, it gives a big warning that this is a very old thread and you should only bump it if you need to add information, etc. You have to click a checkbox to continue.
> 
> That would be a very useful feature here, I would think.


oooooh, that would be a very nice addition here for sure. What the threshold should be on when to flag a thread as "old" is a good question, but still, getting the forums to note that the thread is old might prompt the poster to at least note that they've bumped a very old thread before they do so.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Especially with the 'auto search' feature that shows you similar threads, some of which might be many years old.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

But when someone mentions 4 or 5 punches in the face or don't talk to me at the gas pump, you gotta be able to bump it for newbies.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

ferrumpneuma said:


> I know the 4-5 punch reference but what is the gas pump reference?


http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=269068


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> But when someone mentions 4 or 5 punches in the face or don't talk to me at the gas pump, you gotta be able to bump it for newbies.


No one is saying you can't bump the old threads, they are saying that it would be nice to see a warning that you are bumping an older thread so you can consider whether or not bumping it is really warranted.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

terpfan1980 said:


> No one is saying you can't bump the old threads, they are saying that it would be nice to see a warning that you are bumping an older thread so you can consider whether or not bumping it is really warranted.


I guess it depends on how you are defining "bumping". According to the Forum Rules:


> Duplicate posts or "bumping" of threads is not permitted.


I wouldn't think that actually _contributing_ to an old with new or relevant information is a bad thing. Something like this where the only reason for the post is because of impatience is a waste of time.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I totally don't mind thread bumps, but I agree it would be nice if there could be some notice before you open the thread or once you have the thread open - like something added to the title in a different color if the thread is more than X weeks/months/years old. When I bump an older thread, I say so in my post, but that doesn't help people who are reading the thread fresh.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

/bump




I seem to be doing this more and more, and I think it is becoming irritating to members.
It would be nice to have the warning mentioned in this thread, or some
criteria and guidance when it is correct to bump.

I would love to do the right thing.

Jill


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I know, it would be so nice just to get a warning. "HEY, you're bumping a 6 month old thread, are you sure you want to do this?"


----------

